# Marsoc Reserve unit?



## JJ8654 (May 20, 2010)

I have been told that MARSOC is starting a reserve unit, has anyone else heard this? Or are they just recruiting from 4th MarDiv to send Marines to A & S?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ritterk (May 20, 2010)

http://www.marines.mil/unit/marsoc/Pages/Reserve Opportunities/Reserve-Opportunities.aspx


----------



## mrc_023320 (May 20, 2010)

I check the MARSOC website from time to time, and noticed this recently. How would a reserve unit to support MARSOC work? Can there be such a thing as a reserve operator with all of constant time and training it takes to stay up to speed? Do you think that they might just offer it as alternative to those with previous operator experience that are looking to get out? Would they confine reserve slots to only support related roles?

Just curious and would be very interested to hear your thoughts...

V/R- MRC


----------



## lockNload (May 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about a Reserve MARSOC unit but there are Reserve SEALs and SF in the Guard. The SEALs in those units already served on AD for a tour but you can go straight into SF in the Guard. They put more time in then the standard one weekend a month, two weeks a year.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 21, 2010)

I don't know what their plans are for reserve MARSOC units, but I know individual reservists have been working with MARSOC since the beginning. A Gunnery Sergeant from the reserves received an award for his part in getting the command off the ground. You can ask them about reserve opportunities from that link provided and who knows? Sometimes reservists bring skillsets not found in the active duty military.


----------



## ritterk (May 21, 2010)

I did drop a package with them but I have yet to get a call back and no one would really tell me what they were looking to do with us reservists.  In the package, I was asked what type of orders I was looking for such as long term or short term.  Teufel might have some insight on what they are looking for.


----------



## Teufel (May 21, 2010)

I think they are talking about reservists being activated to serve full time in support roles.


----------



## ritterk (May 21, 2010)

That's what I figured it was.  I'm not really interested in doing that.


----------



## 0699 (May 22, 2010)

mrc_023320 said:


> I check the MARSOC website from time to time, and noticed this recently. How would a reserve unit to support MARSOC work? Can there be such a thing as a reserve *operator* with all of constant time and training it takes to stay up to speed? Do you think that they might just offer it as alternative to those with previous *operator* experience that are looking to get out? Would they confine reserve slots to only support related roles?
> 
> Just curious and would be very interested to hear your thoughts...
> 
> V/R- MRC


 
Sounds like someone is a little fascinated with the term operator...

If the Corps needs a reserve unit to support MARSOC, they'll create one and find a way to ensure they maintain the required training.  We've been training Marines for over 200 years, including reserve force recon units.  I'm pretty sure we've got it figured out.

IMO, a reserve MARSOC unit shouldn't be created just to fulfill some reservists dreams of being an "operator", but only if the Corps sees a need.


----------



## mrc_023320 (May 24, 2010)

0699: Fair enough :) Most of my close friends are infantry Marines... Believe me, I have no doubt about what the Corps can accomplish when they put their mind to something. I was not trying to be critical and apologize if this is the way I came across. There is no one for whom I hold greater respect than a U.S. Marine or the Corps more generally. 

What I was looking to address was my own ignorance regarding how such a force might be structured...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 24, 2010)

*well....*

the Corps is trying to shrink it's numbers right now, so I don't know about the reserve unit supporting MARSOC....last I had heard though that, atleast for us grunts, the only way to re-up for us right now is to re-enlist on a 5yr contract to go to MARSOC.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.marines.mil/news/messages/Pages/MARADMIN410-10.aspx

New MARADMIN just came out on this topic.  Looks like its giving reservists a chance to go to A&S.


----------



## Team Member (Jul 26, 2010)

Please refer to the new MARADMIN 410/10.  Contact your prior service recruiter for details or contact the MARSOC Recruiting Department. Only Cpl's and Sgt's are being accepted. This is not the forum to explain all the details. I will be happy to answer any questions via private email.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 26, 2010)

If it can't be discussed here, it probably shouldn't be discussed via PMs either...

Just saying.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2010)

mrc_023320 said:


> I check the MARSOC website from time to time, and noticed this recently. How would a reserve unit to support MARSOC work? Can there be such a thing as a reserve operator with all of constant time and training it takes to stay up to speed? Do you think that they might just offer it as alternative to those with previous operator experience that are looking to get out? Would they confine reserve slots to only support related roles?
> 
> Just curious and would be very interested to hear your thoughts...
> 
> V/R- MRC


 


What do these guys operate? Some type of machinery?


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Sep 29, 2010)

I am in the IRR and have a package working with MARSOC to go to A&S its not an easy package to work but it is doable.  Get in contact with the MARSOC recruiters they will point you in the right direction.  Thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## attn2dtail (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't see why a MARSOC reserve unit would be that hard to start up.  We have Force Recon reserve units and if it was like the SEAL reserve units, the reservists would have had to been active FR/MARSOC prior to joining the reserve unit.
Just my 2 cent.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2012)

attn2dtail said:


> I don't see why a MARSOC reserve unit would be that hard to start up. We have Force Recon reserve units and if it was like the SEAL reserve units, the reservists would have had to been active FR/MARSOC prior to joining the reserve unit.
> Just my 2 cent.


You realize this thread is two years old? and the OP made one post before disappearing into the weeds?


----------



## 0699 (Sep 8, 2012)

SOWT said:


> You realize this thread is two years old? and the OP made one post before disappearing into the weeds?


 
And his screen name is attn2dtail.  Which either means he likes women with big juicy butts, or attention to detail which appears to be lacking...


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 8, 2012)

> MARSOC has many opportunities for reservists who are looking for a challenging environment.


----------

